# Tru Technology - SSLD6 - 6 channel line amp conditioner



## eng92 (Oct 28, 2008)

I have a couple of these in what's left in my collection to sell 

TRU Technology SSLD6 6 Channel Line AMP Conditioner | eBay


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

now watching


----------



## eng92 (Oct 28, 2008)

The deal fell through on this one so I am re-listing it.

TRU Technology SSLD6 6 Channel Line AMP Conditioner | eBay


----------



## Tecman (Jun 17, 2015)

Mine


----------

